# Roubaix Pro with Compact Crankset Photos



## ender wiggins (Sep 5, 2004)

Hey all,
I wanted to share some photos of my new '04 Roubaix Pro with an FSA Carbon Pro Elite Compact crank 50/34. Also of note are the Fitzik Arione saddle, Look Keo Carbon pedals, Profile Design Karbon Kage and Barbieri Carbone pump. I figured if you have a nice looking carbon bike, why not get matching light weight carbon accessories  
The last photo is the Stronglight Pulsion Compact crank which I wish I had on my bike. This photo was taken at Interbike and this crank should be avaliable sometime early next year. I'm guessing it's going to be pricy though


----------



## upstateSC-rider (Aug 21, 2004)

Appreciate you taking the time to post pics. The bike/drivetrain look great.
Now if I could only find a compact 52/36 I think I'd be in hog-heaven.  

Lou.


----------



## ender wiggins (Sep 5, 2004)

The closest I've seen is the Bontrager Race X Lite Carbon 50/36. I have never seen a 52/36 and that might not exist  

http://www.bontrager.com/cranks/detail.asp?id=195&pt=3


----------



## upstateSC-rider (Aug 21, 2004)

ender wiggins said:


> The closest I've seen is the Bontrager Race X Lite Carbon 50/36. I have never seen a 52/36 and that might not exist
> 
> http://www.bontrager.com/cranks/detail.asp?id=195&pt=3


I was just dreaming about that 52/36.  
Appreciate the info on the 50/36, though. Didn't even know Bontrager was in the compact game.  

Lou.


----------



## scico (Sep 7, 2004)

ender wiggins said:


> Hey all,
> I wanted to share some photos of my new '04 Roubaix Pro with an FSA Carbon Pro Elite Compact crank 50/34. Also of note are the Fitzik Arione saddle, Look Keo Carbon pedals, Profile Design Karbon Kage and Barbieri Carbone pump. I figured if you have a nice looking carbon bike, why not get matching light weight carbon accessories
> The last photo is the Stronglight Pulsion Compact crank which I wish I had on my bike. This photo was taken at Interbike and this crank should be avaliable sometime early next year. I'm guessing it's going to be pricy though


Why do you want to switch to Stronglight?


----------



## ender wiggins (Sep 5, 2004)

Call me shallow but I think the Stronglight looks way better. I like the chanpagne colored teflon coated rings vs. the black on the FSA and the slit in the crank looks cool. The other reason is that it weighs a lot less with the FSA at 550g and Stronglight at 410g.


----------



## scico (Sep 7, 2004)

ender wiggins said:


> Call me shallow but I think the Stronglight looks way better. I like the chanpagne colored teflon coated rings vs. the black on the FSA and the slit in the crank looks cool. The other reason is that it weighs a lot less with the FSA at 550g and Stronglight at 410g.


You're right!
It's gonna be available in 2005, right?


----------



## ender wiggins (Sep 5, 2004)

Stronglight is actually owned by Zefal, and I read in another thread that this crank will be available in 2005, but nothing more specific. Cross your fingers that it won't be too expensive.


----------



## scico (Sep 7, 2004)

ender wiggins said:


> Stronglight is actually owned by Zefal, and I read in another thread that this crank will be available in 2005, but nothing more specific. Cross your fingers that it won't be too expensive.


The italian distributor told that here it will be available on 20 November 2004...


----------



## Taskmaxter (Apr 11, 2004)

Hey Ender, just curiouse on how your compact crank you put on your Roubaix is working out? Does it shift clean going from little ring to the big?


----------



## ender wiggins (Sep 5, 2004)

Hey TaskMaster,
I am very happy with the FSA compact crank. From going little to big ring and back, it shifts very cleanly. I never have to think about it. I recommend it, but since I purchased my bike, FSA has come out with newer top of the line compact crank called the FSA SL-K COMPACT MEGAEXO with an integrated bottom bracket, which I probably would have gotten if it were available.

BTW, since posting the photos, I have also upgraded to a Specialized S-Works carbon stem and a Modolo Curvesima KX carbon handlebar. Now my entire bike is ALL carbon at around 17 lbs. 


FSA SL-K COMPACT MEGAEXO:
http://www.fullspeedahead.com/fly.aspx?layout=product&taxid=21&pid=202


----------



## Taskmaxter (Apr 11, 2004)

Hey Ender, thanks for the reply!

This past year I've been riding a Roubaix Comp until I broke it (accident). Was thinking of going to a Tarmac Pro but cannot seem to put a Compact Crank on the Tarmac (won't shift cleanly). I've seen a lot of responses of folks having good luck with a compact on the Roubaix, so I think I will go back to that. Plus, my LBS has a brand new Roubaix Pro in stock that looks great. Again, thanks for the feedback!


----------



## MDGColorado (Nov 9, 2004)

*Bar and seat height*

Ender, your Pro looks terrific. I have a question about position: in the picture, at least, it looks like your bars are level or higher than your saddle. Is it? I'm riding a Roubaix Comp 52cm, with the stem angle at +16, and my bars are still 1/2 inch below the saddle. I'd them about level. My bike has a lot more seatpost showing than yours I think. I may need something like a 24 degree stem by my numbers.


----------



## MDGColorado (Nov 9, 2004)

*Picture*

Here's my bike (I forgot this is on the internet). It does look like my seat post 
is an inch higher than yours, which would account for the difference.


----------



## ender wiggins (Sep 5, 2004)

Hey MSGColodada,

Yes, my seat and bar are level. Your seatpost is 1.75" higher than mine. I am 5'-8" tall and have a 54cm frame. How tall are you? Your frame might be too small for you because of the increased distance between the seat and pedals?

The photo of my bike has the Specialized roubaix stem set to +16 degrees like you have. However, I have since replaced it with a Specialized S-Works carbon stem 90mm at +10 degrees. I was set on getting a carbon stem because I am a weight weenie. Unfortunately, most manufacturers don't make carbon stems with a steep + angle. They tend to be level or actually - degrees, because they are focused on selling to racers or riders who are normally riding in a painful tucked position. I wanted to get a steeper carbon stem, but they don't exist. I have a bad back and like riding in a very upright position, which is less painful on my back.

You might consider a steeper and/or shorter stem to get your bars higher. I assume your seat height is set properly. The other thing which might help is to consider the FSA K-wing bar. It is unique in that the bar tops are bent slightly upward so there is less of a reach at least when on the tops. I almost bought them, but decided to get the Modolos instead because they were lighter. See the attached photos.


----------



## MDGColorado (Nov 9, 2004)

I am also 5-8, but my bike is a 52 as you said. I fully intended to get a 54, then the LBS had me ride a 52. It felt better and they thought I looked better on it. I then rode a 54 with a real short stem and I still liked the 52. Yeah, I think a 20 or 22 degree stem, if there is such a thing, would be perfect, or a 16 degree a cm shorter. But for now it's fine--I rode 47 miles today and felt good. 

Thanks for your comments. And that FSA bar is pretty wild - I've never seen it. That would be another solution.


----------



## Jorge (Sep 23, 2004)

MDGColorado said:


> I am also 5-8, but my bike is a 52 as you said. I fully intended to get a 54, then the LBS had me ride a 52. It felt better and they thought I looked better on it. I then rode a 54 with a real short stem and I still liked the 52. Yeah, I think a 20 or 22 degree stem, if there is such a thing, would be perfect, or a 16 degree a cm shorter. But for now it's fine--I rode 47 miles today and felt good.
> 
> Thanks for your comments. And that FSA bar is pretty wild - I've never seen it. That would be another solution.


FYI -- Just saw a new all carbon stem by Bontrager at my LBS. The rise on this particular stem was 16 degrees. Unbelievably light. Retail was $250 or so.


----------



## Jorge (Sep 23, 2004)

Jorge said:


> FYI -- Just saw a new all carbon stem by Bontrager at my LBS. The rise on this particular stem was 16 degrees. Unbelievably light. Retail was $250 or so.


Woops -- meant to say that the rise was 12 degrees.


----------

